# KpM Barncam online for the season!



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 3, 2012)

Our barncam is online - first up is an Arabian mare, then the minis will start! The Arab is about a week from 340, so could go whenever she chooses!

http://kpm-horses.com/barncam/


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, I am looking forward to watching your girls again this year.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't get the cam to come up??


----------

